# Quick note me gonfle !



## philk34 (10 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour quelqu'un sait comment enlever ou bloquer cette "purge" de quicknote sur iPadOs ? Peux plus scroller sans que ça n'apparaisse…


----------



## Gwen (10 Octobre 2021)

Je ne comprend pas. Quick note te supprime des choses quand tu scroll ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2021)

Idem , je ne comprend pas la question !


----------



## flotow (10 Octobre 2021)

Je pense qu’il active Quick Note lorsque il fait défiler.
Moi c’est l’inverse. J’ai voulu essayer Quick Note et pour l’activer c’est une vrai galère. 
Je pense que c’est parce qu’il scrolle depuis le bord, en partant du bas droit. Je trouve la manipulation suffisamment restrictive pour ne pas être activée par mégarde.


----------



## Gwen (11 Octobre 2021)

C’est surtout l’histoire de « purge » que je ne saisis pas. Qu’est ce qui est purgé avec Quick-note ?


----------



## flotow (11 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> C’est surtout l’histoire de « purge » que je ne saisis pas. Qu’est ce qui est purgé avec Quick-note ?


Rien. Il veut juste dire que c’est énervant.
Definition #2 : https://fr.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/purge


----------



## Gwen (11 Octobre 2021)

Hein ? °_° ???? Purge, c'est un synonyme d'énervant. OK, je ne dois pas être au fait du langage djeunes alors. Bon, je comprends mieux le message. Je vais changer le titre, car si moi je n'ai pas compris, d'autre sont peut être dans mon cas.

Du coup, oui, cette apparition peut être énervante, mais il suffit de ne pas partir trop du bord inférieur droit et Quick-Note n'apparaît pas. 

Ensuite, ça peut être désactivé pour la gestion avec le stylet d'Apple (je n'ai pas trouvé avec le doigt) :

Ouvrir l'application *Réglage* -> défiler vers l'icône grise d'*Apple Pencil *-> en bas, dans *Balayer depuis l'angle droit* : mettre *Non*.


----------



## love_leeloo (11 Octobre 2021)

on dit d'un match de foot "c'est une vraie purge" par ex. ca signifie que c'est terriblement mauvais comme match et qu'on se fait ch..r un max


----------



## Gwen (11 Octobre 2021)

Dans ce cas, tous les matchs de foot sont des purges pour moi. C'est peut-être pour ça que je ne connais pas cette utilisation du mot. 

Bon, problème réglé. Il faut juste trouver comment désactiver ça complètement, même avec le doigt.


----------



## flotow (11 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Hein ? °_° ???? Purge, c'est un synonyme d'énervant. OK, je ne dois pas être au fait du langage djeunes alors. Bon, je comprends mieux le message. Je vais changer le titre, car si moi je n'ai pas compris, d'autre sont peut être dans mon cas.


Trouvé à l’instant :


> La vie sans femme, quelle purge !
> Citation de Jean Anouilh ; La valse des toréadors - 1951.


----------



## Gwen (11 Octobre 2021)

Jean Anouilh était peut-être fan de foot aussi. Qui sait ?  
C'est peut être aussi tombé en désuétude, je suis trop jeune pour le coup. Il faut bien se trouver des excuses à son ignorance.

Bon, comme on dit, je me coucherais moins bête. Mais je ne suis pas certain d'utiliser ce mot dans le langage courant du coup, je trouve que ça véhicule une image trop scatologique.


----------



## philk34 (11 Octobre 2021)

hola tutti,
Ayant la cinquantaine, c'est gentil de me trouver un language "djeun's" ou bien certain manque de vocabulaire  humour .
J'ai un problème avec Quick Note sur mon Ipad car en effet je ferme souvent mes applis et scrolle dans Safari à partir de ce coin bas/droit…


gwen a dit:


> Ouvrir l'application *Réglage* -> défiler vers l'icône grise d'*Apple Pencil *-> en bas, dans *Balayer depuis l'angle droit* : mettre *Non*.


Merci mais aucun effet avec mes gros doigts


----------



## Gwen (11 Octobre 2021)

philk34 a dit:


> hola tutti,
> Ayant la cinquantaine, c'est gentil de me trouver un language "djeun's"


C'est pour ça, j'ai encore trois jours avant de passer le demi-siècle. C'est donc moi qui dois être trop jeune.  



philk34 a dit:


> J'ai un problème avec Quick Note sur mon iPad, car en effet je ferme souvent mes applis et scrolle dans Safari à partir de ce coin bas/droit…


Je trouve ça très étrange qu'Apple n'ait pas fait en sorte de pouvoir désactiver cette fonction. Sûrement un oubli. Du moins, je l'espère pour toi, car ça doit être bien galère au quotidien.


----------



## philk34 (1 Décembre 2021)

Bon toujours pas de mise à jour ou astuces pour le désactiver…


----------



## flotow (1 Décembre 2021)

Demande !

applefeedback://


----------

